# 2 DDR2 Ram speed mismatch?



## NaufalSalam2004 (Jul 5, 2009)

Hey Hi der guys.. New guy here.... i have a small Doubt...
Can i use 533 DDR2 and 800 DDR2 Together? i have 2 -533 DDR2 ram in my mobo now.. and i have 2 more slots available. I'm planning to buy  1 GB more. but my vendor says that 533 speed ones are not available anymore.
So i'm going to buy 1GB DDR2 Ram 800 from him(make-transcend).
Will any problem pop up or smthin? Coz i heard that The higher speed one will lower its speed to the lower-speed DIMM,so. will it be ok?  
My Specs Are:
C2D 6000Series 1.8Ghz,
intel P965LT Mobo
2x512 Mb DDR2 Ram (533),
Asus GeForce 6200TC 256Mb
2x250Gb Samsung Hdd
DVD Writer.


----------



## VarDOS (Jul 5, 2009)

nothing will happen, it will work f9, but if u put a 533MHz and a 800MHz sticks together the 800MHz stick will downflop to 533MHz and both will run @ 533MHz cuz the 533MHz stick will not overclock itself to 800mhz


----------



## pimpom (Jul 5, 2009)

It will work most of the time with the faster RAM running at the speed os the slower stick. But there are some cases where widely different types do not work well together. The only way to find out is to try.


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 8, 2009)

according to me nothing should happen...


----------



## Techn0crat (Jul 9, 2009)

Varad Dilip Choudhari is right.
but DDR2 RAM prices are very low,you can buy 2GB 800 MHz RAM and remove slower 533 MHz one.
You can check Indian market prices here:
*theitwares.com/ram/ram.htm


----------



## NaufalSalam2004 (Jul 28, 2009)

thanks guys... u wer an awesome helpful lot... thing is i recently upgraded, and i somehow 4got abt the ram part... i want 800MHz.. so i'm giving the older ones off..
Thanks for the help...


----------

